# 6" pvc cap



## flowerangel (Jun 28, 2009)

Where can I buy 6" pvc cap in GTA or online for less than $20? I have a 6" pvc pipe that I bought from Lowes in Brampton but they no longer carried the endcap for it. If someone in the US that willing to buy it there and send it to me would be greatly appreciated. Thank you 


Van


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Try Noble Trade....
268 Rutherford Road South
Brampton, ON
L6W 3N3 
Tel: 905-451-6961 
Fax: 905-451-1963


----------



## flowerangel (Jun 28, 2009)

Ctp416 said:


> Try Noble Trade....
> 268 Rutherford Road South
> Brampton, ON
> L6W 3N3
> ...


Thanks for the info.Is it Less than $20 by any chance?


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not sure but I was just there today to buy a reducer bushing that I couldn`t find at Lowes. Cost around $4.
Give them a call....


----------

